# New Rabbit Rescue Service Struggles With Demand



## fairlybeloved (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

You may have already heard about us through other posts on this forum. Fairly Beloved Rabbit Care, based near Glasgow in Scotland, started in December 2010 as a result of a desire to be doing more about rabbit welfare and the number of poorly treated rabbits in our area who had become abandoned or unwanted. Our initial attempts earlier in 2010 to start a full rescue centre had been denied by our landlord, and so not being ones to be deterred by mere practicalities we set to setting up a similar service utilising a network of foster carers and volunteers.

However, we have very quickly become to realise that there is a larger demand for services than there is capacity to manage, and our intention of starting off slow and small, gradually building doesn't fit with expectation within the area.

You can find out more about our sudden increase in demand on our blog.

So we desperately need your help, and will very much appreciate whatever help you feel you can offer.

Some suggestions:

Consider becoming a Foster Carer with us

Offer help by providing transport for animals requiring collection or delivery in and out of foster care

Help us raise necessary funds by running a fundraising event or activity on behalf of the service

Consider donating to our work directly through our website.

Donating equipment and/or food for us to get a new foster carer up and running

If you have any other suggestions of things we can try to do to keep afloat, please get in touch. I cannot express enough how much your help will be appreciated by us, and of course the many rabbits we will be able to work with and improve their lives.

Thanks
David


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

It's a shame that you are so lacking in funds as its a wonderful thing that you do. We would have loved to foster, but with having 7 bunnies of our own we would struggle to pay any other vet bill. Food, hay, toys etc wouldn't be a problem but at this time, myxo jabs, vhd jabs and even possible neutering just wouldn't be possible - not to mention any unforseen vet visits.
I wish you all the luck with getting charity status and hope you can continue doing what you do. We run a gerbil rescue and know how hard things can be.


----------



## fairlybeloved (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

It is our AIM to cover all veterinary bills, and we've managed to get discounts at all the practices our foster carers use (so far).


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

David, I'm sure spring will be a very trying time of year, the centre I volunteer at is packed with rabbits already. I am a million miles from you but I really do wish you all the best.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

I wish I could foster but I'm too far away  I'll have a look at your website and see if there's anything else I can do instead

Good luck

Em
xx


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

fairlybeloved said:


> Hi,
> 
> It is our AIM to cover all veterinary bills, and we've managed to get discounts at all the practices our foster carers use (so far).


Oh i see. We are in Dundee is that too far away? Not sure if you wanted people only in glasgow area


----------



## fairlybeloved (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi,

Dundee is probably stretching us just a little too far, but thanks for thinking of us.

We're not restricted to Glasgow necessarily though and would consider homes across the central belt.


----------



## GerbilNik (Apr 1, 2011)

No problem, but hope you manage to get lots of helpers. Are you a member of Rabbits United Forum? There are lots of members on there and quite a few in your area that might be able to help out?


----------



## fairlybeloved (Apr 3, 2011)

Thanks, yeah. Now a member of about 15 different rabbit forums, and still finding new ones ;-)


----------

